# Drug Payment Scheme



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi
Have done a search on this but can't find a definitive answer - are ICSI/IVF meds still subsidised under this scheme?

Thanks


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

just a quick yes or no would do me?? thanks


----------



## GemmaC (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi DJCJ, 

Do you mean down South? If so, yes drugs are covered under the payement scheme.


----------



## jbaby (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi

Do you think that would cover girls from the North also as I was thinking of simms, but have an appointment with Origin in March.
Has anyone from the North used Simms in Dublin if so how did you find it, travel wise was it do..able?

Jbaby


----------



## GemmaC (Feb 2, 2008)

jbaby, you have to be a resident in S. Ireland to avail of the scheme. All the best for you up and coming appointments. I checked this out a while back and unfortunately its not possible - would be nice though!


----------

